# Can I get this spoiler?



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

I know this is the concept car that GM never released, but does anyone know if/where I can get this spoiler....:

http://www.scorpiocars.net/images/Pontiac/2004 Pontiac GTO Ram Air 6 Concept_1.jpg


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

that would look nice but the tailpipes are gross. lol


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

06SixOhGoat said:


> that would look nice but the tailpipes are gross. lol


:agree But I think the spoiler looks great, especially with the pontiac logo on it! I want it badly lol lol


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

That is the RA6 body kit.


----------



## Zdenek2334 (Sep 7, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken the only way to replicate an RA6 body kit is to have it custom made by a shop... a pricy but possibly worthwhile experience. I'm in love with this kit. They should of made the GTO's exactly like this IMO.


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

Zdenek2334 said:


> If I'm not mistaken the only way to replicate an RA6 body kit is to have it custom made by a shop... a pricy but possibly worthwhile experience. I'm in love with this kit. They should of made the GTO's exactly like this IMO.


I was hoping for a better response than this hahaha, I dont want to have to spend $500-$600 on a spoiler lol


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

This is probally the closest you will get within a reasonable budget.
RKSport - The Performance Styling Specialists


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> This is probally the closest you will get within a reasonable budget.
> RKSport - The Performance Styling Specialists


I have seen that, and it's ok..... I just don't think it follows the lines of the car as well as the other. Thanks for the input tho!!! I appreciate it. 

Slightly off topic I think the rear bumper on the RA6 body kit would look great with 2, 4 1/2 inch tips sticking straight out the back


----------



## Masterdutch (Dec 1, 2009)

This one is very similar. #1 SELLER! - DMS 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO Rear Deck Lid Duck Tail Spoiler - Dominant Motorsports I like it but would have to see it in person.


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

Masterdutch said:


> This one is very similar. #1 SELLER! - DMS 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO Rear Deck Lid Duck Tail Spoiler - Dominant Motorsports I like it but would have to see it in person.


That is pretty damn close, but for $500 its a bit pricy, especially since I would have to get it modified to be a 3 piece and get it it fiberglassed on to the rear quarter pannels and truck to be what I want it to be, maybe I'll just get it made; then again I'm just being really picky. Thanks for the link!!!!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Yea, the DMS kit is WAAAYYYY overpriced. I looks great but the front bumper lip needs to be trimmed down. I didn't even know you could still get it. Wish I had money to blow.


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

If I had the money to blow would def go with the RA6 kit! Just the thought of being able to put some 305s or bigger on the back and that bad a$$ spoiler on the back gets me going. Not to mention the hood looks great and I'm digging the front bumper. The whole thing looks pretty good IMO, except the exhaust! I dont know what the hell they were thinking with that exhaust, it looks hideous!


----------

